# XCode 4 : Comment débuter



## cazaux-moutou philippe (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

je fais du delphi et c#, j ai téléchargé la v 4,1 de XCode j ai aussi acheté un livre (nul) développer des applications iPad pour les nuls

1 - me suis fait avaoir car c est pas pour XCode 4
2 - trop de baratin

Donc comment débuter de maniere simple 
des tuutos ?
Livres ?

merci


----------



## CathyGYM (23 Mai 2011)

Tu ne devrais pas trouver de bouquin sur xcode4 pour l'instant, du moins pas en français... Pour les tutos, il y en a pas mal sur xcode, mais à ma connaissance, ils sont aussi sur xcode 3. Beaucoup sont en anglais, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur sur Google... Un parmi ceux que j'ai trouvé pas mal : http://www.thenewboston.com/?cat=34&pOpen=tutorial  Bon courage


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (24 Mai 2011)

Merci de ton aide

j ai oublié de préciser qu en anglais je suis nul 
J ai aussi trouver ce site http://fr.tuto.com, mais si lest tutos sont bien fait, faut etre deja confirmé en XCode

J ai aussi achete le pdf de ce livre http://www.pearson.fr/livre/?GCOI=27440100595920
j ai commencé mais dur dur


----------



## Larme (24 Mai 2011)

Mais tu veux un livre sur l'Objective-C ou sur XCode 4 ?
Même si le livre n'est pas fait pour XCode 4, mais pour la version 3, c'est adaptable, non ?


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2011)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> j ai oublié de préciser qu en anglais je suis nul


Change de métier  
Apple ne traduit aucune de ses docs (ni ses outils) en Français et celles-ci restent la principale source d'information (références des API, guides de programmation et exemples de code). Les bouquins ne font que survoler (de très haut :rateau les technos offertes par Apple. Donc si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre un minimum l'Anglais, c'est très mal barré. 

Et pour revenir à ton problème, essaie de commencer par utiliser Xcode 3 pour te familiariser avec Cocoa. Une fois les mécanismes de Cocoa assimilés, le passage à Xcode 4 devrait être plus facile.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (24 Mai 2011)

Je cherche un tuto pour débutant pour XCode 4 et Objective-C

Je voudrais me lancer dans le dev d'appli pour iPhone/iPad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h07 ----------



```
Donc si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre un minimum l'Anglais, c'est très mal barré.
```

Je comprends justement que le minimum mais ecrit et non parlé (pour les tutos videos)


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2011)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Je cherche un tuto pour débutant Objective-C


La doc d'Apple est très bien pour commencer.


----------

